# How to send food out during the crisis?



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

the kitchen im currently working for has switched over to individual bowls instead of sending hot foil pans due to covid 19. Every morning cold foods that are supposed to be sent hot are plated in bowls along w the breakfast. I feel like the food isn't traveling well nor is it being sent at its best quality, what can I do to change the way the food is sent?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Without any details, answering your question is not possible.


----------

